# Glock 43



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

I am in the process of getting my concealed carry permit and am considering the purchase of a Glock 43. 

Does any one have any insight about this weapon?
Thanks. ~JOE~


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice gun. Cant go wrong with a Glock. Currently on sale at Field and Stream for 449$


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't have any first hand knowledge of a 43 but Glock makes a fine gun. A gun you should look at before you make your decision is a S&W Shield. I own one and so do a couple of friends and everybody seems to really like them. I got mine on sale a month or so back from Kentucky Gun Co for $329 with free shipping. It has similar dimensions to the 43. I know you did not ask about others but I figure I would give my $.02


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

G43 is a great shooting gun for its size. But unless you have small hands, the G26 will probably fit your grip better.

The size difference between the 43 and the 26 is small, and the 26 has more capacity.
I REALLY wanted the 43 until I got to compare it to the 26 side-by-side.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have the 43. I like it. Its light and fits into my shorts front pocket well. I also like the way it shoots. You get 4 more rounds with the 26 but it is a little wider because the magazine is double stacked and a little heavier. Try them both out. See which one you like. Also in my opinion, there are so many accessories and holsters etc for Glocks.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for all the replies. I will check out the Glock and some others as well. My son is a police officer and recommended the Glock. He said that it is his next purchase.
~JOE~


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Like said, try them out. I know a lot of folks that can't stand the way a Glock feels. I like them. I prefer my 23 to any of them. Small enough, but not too small.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Joetrain said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. I will check out the Glock and some others as well. My son is a police officer and recommended the Glock. He said that it is his next purchase.
> ~JOE~


Well if he is paying then I say go for it!


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

S&W Shield is now available in .45 FWIW.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

The Shield was also one that was recommended by my son. Thanks. 
~JOE~


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just sold the Shield, had nothing but problems with it and S&W folks just kept telling me to shoot more and they will go away. Glock 43 is a great little gun, easy as EDC for sure. Spare mag and you are good to go. The 26 is a great pistol, but with that frame size you also can get the 27 and a conversion barrel and shoot both 9mm and 40 S&W. Choices choices choices. Read the S&W Forum on Shield issues, especially the ones re: not going to battery when you release the slide. I love the S&W compacts, actually feels better to shoot than the Glock 27, but the frame size can be a bit large for EDC depending on how you dress


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

my brother just got a 43 and so far he likes it


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

The 43 is a nice carry piece especially when its hot out and uncomfortable to wear bulky clothes to aid in concealment of larger/wider pistols.


If you consider a 26/27 you might as well pick up a 19. A 26/27 with an pinky extension (only comfortable way to shoot one) is just about the same size as a 19, the major difference being in the barrel length, which is negligible and for most will be in the pants anyway.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Glock 23 is the perfect conceal weapon imo.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

SouthernAngler said:


> Glock 23 is the perfect conceal weapon imo.


Except it's chambered in .40S&W...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Because it's not chambered in 9mm...


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to hijack your thread..but i am about to post my G43...im in law enforcement, i love the gun as a concealed carry and im simply selling it to pay a unexpected bill. It only has 6 rounds through it. It will come with an inside the pants paddle holster 2 full magazines of 124 grain hollow point golden sabers and a box of American Eagle ball ammo. $500 firm for all
PM me if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a G36 and like it a lot. If you are in the Bay county area you are welcome to come by the house and put a couple rounds down range.


----------

